# Travel Insurance



## Audrey (31 Jan 2006)

Has anybody found one insurance agent that's better than any other in terms of travel insurance?  If not, I'll just shop around.


----------



## abbie (31 Jan 2006)

I use Ace Travel Insurance - they are usually the most competitive.  I'm not too sure of their web address but just google it under ireland.


----------



## Danmo (31 Jan 2006)

VHI is the cheapest for the whole year if you are a member. Next best we found was the AA. (That's automobile not alcoholic!)


----------



## brodiebabe (31 Jan 2006)

If you are amember of a Union, Brassingtons Insurance do deals. Google them for more info.


----------



## sheena42 (1 Feb 2006)

try www.getcover.com - they have really good rates -


----------



## cosy (1 Feb 2006)

Got stranded in South France last week-end (snow) flew with ryanair via london, No ryanair flight home until to-morrow(Thursday), made my way to toulouse and flew home via UK (Sunday).  It cost me €620 on two flights and €50 hotel,  I had no travel Insurance, I am looking at getting insurance for the futher to cover if this happens again.  Could I have claimed for the cost of getting to Eire if I had insurance or how much approx.??


----------



## huskerdu (1 Feb 2006)

I dont know, but if you go to www.justcover.com or any other online borker, the policy is printed in very clear language and all the issues that you
are covered for, or not covered for are listed. 

It may differ per policy.


----------



## demoivre (1 Feb 2006)

[broken link removed]

was the best value for us .


----------



## dodo (1 Feb 2006)

Do you also have your E11 card for travelling within the EU it is a great card to have on your person


----------



## gnubbit (1 Feb 2006)

Cornmarket offered me worldwide multitrip (think it was annual) travel insurance for €68 and it includes partner and kids. It includes skiing so I thought it was quite a good deal.


----------



## Ash (1 Feb 2006)

Again I warn against using www.getcover.com because their policy excludes any claim involving internal flights.  
In my opinion, this makes their worldwide policy virtually useless if making a journey requiring more than one flight.  
As ever, read any policy wording carefully.
Caveat emptor.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (2 Feb 2006)

We got annual insurance with Ryanair for 42 euro which was great value considering with our package holiday with Burdget travel it was 37 euro

Just got it on the web-site great saving


----------



## Ash (3 Feb 2006)

LIVERLIPS said:
			
		

> We got annual insurance with Ryanair for 42 euro which was great value considering with our package holiday with Burdget travel it was 37 euro
> 
> Just got it on the web-site great saving




A couple of years ago we booked a holiday with Budget.  They insisted on travel insurance, offering theirs for c. Eur35-40 per person.  However, when we brought proof that we could get travel insurance elsewhere for approx Eur 14 p.p. they instantly dropped the price of their policy and gave it to us at the same price.
Later, when comparing both policies, we saw that the terms and conditions of the cheaper one were actually better than the more expensive policy offered by Budget at the higher price.


----------



## bond-007 (19 Feb 2006)

dodo said:
			
		

> Do you also have your E11 card for travelling within the EU it is a great card to have on your person


Do insurers require use of the eihc as a condition of their policies? Are you expected to use public hospitals if you get sick?


----------



## BillK (19 Feb 2006)

I have worldwide annual travel insurance "free" as part of my Gold account with LloydsTSB. One of the big plus points is that we are covered up to and including the age of 79. (This is a much better option than most insurances for those of us who are no longer in the first flush of youth.)

Do any of the banks in Ireland have similar arrangements?


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Feb 2006)

Not with a current account as far as I know.

Are you sure that this insurance gives you adequate cover?


----------



## ciara_gmail (20 Feb 2006)

I booked with Ace Travel Insurance on my last 2 week trip to Thailand last summer. It was €35 for up to 17 days which we thought was great. However, do read the T&C's - our luggage was lost (left in London) for 3 days in which we had to buy a lot of replacement bits, it all adds up over 3 days. My point being in the t&c's it states their maximum payout for luggage loss is €130 regardless of how many days your luggage is missing/delayed for. We were reimbursed but was quite annoying as had to spend more than that!


----------



## BillK (20 Feb 2006)

Hi CCOVICH,

Yes. £5 million accident/sickness and all the rest in proportion.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Feb 2006)

BillK said:
			
		

> Hi CCOVICH,
> 
> Yes. £5 million accident/sickness and all the rest in proportion.


  I guess that's 'yes' then! (unless you're first name is 'Jose', aka The Special One)

Back on topic.........


----------



## Paddylast (22 Feb 2006)

Got mine at www.homelink.ie I am a member but you don't have to be.
Multi-trip europe 39 euro or worldwide for 46E.

Should have added their family policy includes all children under 17 and winters sports -68euro


----------

